# Roasted Chicken with Lemon, Garlic, and Rosemary



## SizzlininIN (Nov 18, 2004)

I just found this recipe in one of my cookbooks and wanted to share it with you all:

Roasted Chicken with Lemon, Garlic, and Rosemary

*Note....serves 12 so this would be great for a dinner party

2 garlic bulbs, minced
1 cup fresh lemon juice
1 1/2 tsp. freshly ground pepper
1 tbsp. salt
2/3 cup fresh rosemary sprigs, coarsely chopped
2 cups olive oil
3 (2 1/2 to 3 pound) whole chickens, cut up
3 lemons, sliced
Garnish: fresh rosemary sprigs

*Whisk together first 5 ingredients until blended; whisk in oil. Pour mixture evenly into 3 large heavy duty, zip-top plastic bags; add chicken pieces and lemon slices. Seal and chill 8 hours, turning bags occasionally.

*Line two 15 x 10 inch jellyroll pans with heavy-duty aluminum foil.  Remove chicken from marinade, reserving marinade. Arrange chicken in pans.  Drizzle with marinade.

*Bake, uncovered, at 425 degrees for 1 hour or until done, basting with pan juices every 20 minutes.  Garnish, if desired.  Yield: 12 Servings.

Obtained from: Southern Living 1997 Annual Recipes Cookbook


----------



## Audeo (Nov 18, 2004)

This does look great, sizzlin.  You know, Southern Living has produced some fine cookbooks over the years.  I've practically worn out my 1985 edition and don't have more than five of them, but every one of those is chocked full of wonderful tried and true recipes from the magazine.  I also learned a lot as a young cook from their kitchen tips.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2004)

I love the Southern Living and Better Homes & Gardens Annual Recipe Collection Cookbooks.  I have 2 of each all from the 1990's.  I would love to find all the years but I've told myself no more cookbooks but I'm sure if I see one at a sale I'm going to cave and buy it.  I'm going to try and list some others here in the next day or so.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 21, 2004)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I just found this recipe in one of my cookbooks and wanted to share it with you all:
> 
> Roasted Chicken with Lemon, Garlic, and Rosemary
> 
> SizzlininIN that recipe sounds great.  Where in Oregon are you>  I am in Eugene.


----------



## amber (Nov 21, 2004)

This sounds great.  I have never used rosemary but purchased some fresh recently.  The aroma is very strong!  Maybe I should use just a bit in a recipe to see if I like it first.  I love the sound of this recipe with the garlic and lemon.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 22, 2004)

Norges..........I'm in Indiana...........what made you think I was from Oregon?

Amber.........yes Rosemary is a very strong herb use it sparingly.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2004)

This recipe does sound great. I do have a question, though.

Doesn't the lemon start "cooking" the chicken after a short time? I tried Ina Garten"s  Tequila Chicken recipe and it had some very tough spots after marinating only about 3 hours.

I'll be appreciative of your opinion(s).


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 22, 2004)

lynda.....I have no clue since I haven't made it yet.

I can tell you that I only marinate Ina's recipe for an hour and don't have any problems.............her recipe is my favorite way to eat chicken breasts now.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it, too and have also cut down the marinading time to no more than an hour. 
Think I'll probably do the same thing when I try the Roast Chicken recipe.
Let me know if you do try it and how it turned out.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 22, 2004)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Norges..........I'm in Indiana...........what made you think I was from Oregon?
> 
> Amber.........yes Rosemary is a very strong herb use it sparingly.



The state flag by you name looks like the one by mine and I am in Oregon.  Maybe one of us has the wrong flag or my glasses need cleaning or replacing.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 23, 2004)

Me thinks your glasses need cleaning..........  It is similar but there are different markings.


----------

